# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Wille Nelson & Ray Charles Seven Spanish Angels

## JEK

Worth a watch and listen

----------


## Hawke

Thanks; great song by two favorites.

----------


## stbartshopper

Wonderful post!

----------

